# Trenbol 100 - Etho Pharma



## tarmyg (May 22, 2015)

Hi,

Yet again someone approached me with gear at the gym. I must really look extremely desperate. Anyhow, did not buy anything again and took some pics so you guys can see and comment on this gear! Its Etho Pharma.

Thanks
~t


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 22, 2015)

I am skeptical of this one. Looks to be passing itself off as human grade. Except it's tren which is not a human drug anywhere in the world.

Plus don't forget you need test to go with the tren.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 22, 2015)

Fuk it. 

Pin it and see


----------



## mickems (May 22, 2015)

tarmyg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yet again someone approached me with gear at the gym. I must really look extremely desperate. Anyhow, did not buy anything again and took some pics so you guys can see and comment on this gear! Its Etho Pharma.
> 
> ...


----------



## tarmyg (May 22, 2015)

Yes. Said I wanted to look into it. Second time I done that.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 22, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am skeptical of this one. Looks to be passing itself off as human grade. Except it's tren which is not a human drug anywhere in the world.
> 
> Plus don't forget you need test to go with the tren.



That's the first thing that popped into my mind as well. Clearly trying to pass as something it's not; makes you question the quality.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 22, 2015)

tarmyg said:


> Yes. Said I wanted to look into it. Second time I done that.



Check me - Dude approaches you in the gym, asks you if you're interested in some stare-aids, then busts this out in the locker room and lets you take pics of it?


----------



## 4everstrong (May 22, 2015)

I dont like Labs that try to act like a pharm grade company. Its plain bullshit.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 23, 2015)

No wonder.....you're in India.....maybe that's how they do it there.


----------



## tarmyg (May 23, 2015)

transcend2007 said:


> No wonder.....you're in India.....maybe that's how they do it there.



Considering we have PT's who will put their clients who have never spent a day in their life in the gym on a cycle after one month (Test-P, Tren-A, and Winstrol) there is not much that surprises me. And this is India, not much actually surprises me anymore.


----------

